# PE survival bag



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Feb 21, 2008)

Going into the exam, I had a cart dolly with three milk crates full-of-books bengee corded down. I also had a duffle bag of survival gear.

Here's my list of stash:

1) Admission slip: No admission without it.

2) Your ID: Driver's license, etc. No test without it.

3) Seat cushion: memory foam or regular kitchen chair type. You're sitting for a long time and them bones get tired. You don't need the distraction. (I also brought a lumbar memory foam cushion, I was stylin')

4) Ginseng: I used red panax liquid. It relaxes and sharpens mental functions.

5) Ear plugs: You never know what else is going on around the building. My EIT (FE) was taken under a hockey rink during a game. Lots of crowd noise and stomping. Also cold as hell. No..I'm NOT kidding!

6) Tylenol or aspirin: Need I say more?

7) Power bars or snacks: You can't eat in there, but you can sneak it into the bathroom. Hunger pangs will distract.

8) Extra Calculator and batteries: Just in case. You've come this far, be prepared.

9) Watch and stop watch: One to watch the time, one in case you want to time each question. Just turn off ALL beeping features and alarms. you'll get dirty looks and a visit from a proctologist. Oops I mean proctor.

10) Cough drops, gum or hard candy: Coughing will get you dirty looks and blowing bubbles may get you booted.

11) Bottled water or soda: Just in case there is no drinking fountain.

WARNING: Check to ensure your State allows these. I had no problems, but every State is different and you don't want surprises that morning.

Misc tips

1) Check all books for loose papers and remove them all, especially borrowed books.

2) If you're not familiar wih the test area, google it for morning coffee and eating places for lunch. If in doubt, leave a lunch in the car on ice.

3) If your car is unreliable, have someone on call to drive you or have a taxi number on hand. This involves a very long story from a friend/coworker involving a tow truck the morning of....

4) DO NOT bring your own pencils. You'll be the first one out of the exam, guaranteed.

5) Declare any missed restricted items at check-in and leave them in the contraband bags at the registration desk.

GOOD LUCK!! :holyness:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 22, 2008)

I avoided having loose paper in my books accidentally by using legal pads to work problems instead of loose leaf paper. I did almost leave one of those magazine subscription blow-in cards in the MERM. I was using it as a marker.


----------



## Fudgey (Feb 22, 2008)

My list of key items, beyond references, admission ticket, etc...includes these among other things:

1. Tacos, the soft kind do it doesn't make crunchy noises when you eat it and get confiscated

2. 3-ply toilet paper in case they have the rough stuff

3. Spanish fly so the ladies in the exam jump on you and want to make out at lunch time

4. Barry Manilow greatest hits compilation, isn't it obvious?

5. 2 gallons off-white primer paint

6. Beer helmet

7. Big foam finger


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 22, 2008)

I like the foam finger idea fudgey!


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Feb 22, 2008)

I like the beer helmet fudgey! I think the proctors would have remembered me for a long time. :th_rockon:

I was contemplating bringing in my Homedics Shiatsu back massaging seat cushion, but I thought the odds of me being near a power receptacle was low, plus I didn't know what size circuit breakers the building had. :asthanos:


----------



## cocoloco (Feb 22, 2008)

Hillarious. Go dressed like your college mascot, the instructions do say you can dress in layers. The funny looking Lion/Puma/Gator/Tiger or what have you could be considered a layer. It would also provide the needed cushion and back support.


----------



## C-Dog (Feb 22, 2008)

Dress in layers for sure. The temperature can vary from AM to PM. I also brought:

1. Advil - poped them B4 each session started as precautionary (I am a naturalist too)

2. 2 calculators

3. Bananas

4. Water (but don't drink it in the first 2 hrs or you will be running to the potty)

5. Chewy granola bars

6. PBJ sandwiches for lunch (left in car)

7. $$

8. Admission ticket and letter from board

9. Passport

10. Drivers license


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 22, 2008)

> 9. Passport


Fleeing the country with sensitive test info?


----------



## C-Dog (Feb 22, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Fleeing the country with sensitive test info?


No, it was backup, since my drivers license was 8 yrs old and expiring soon. It was also the old style. Did not want to risk it.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Feb 22, 2008)

Dressing in layers is important. With my long overly-paranoid list, I can't believe I forgot that! I wore a long sleeve T-shirt with a heavier courderoy button up shirt over it. I also had a short sleeve T-shirt in the bag in case it was hot. Keep in mind that April in Central NY, could be very cold in AM and very hot in PM.

Turns out they had the A/C on all day so it was pretty darn cold all day. After the EIT under the hockey rink, I wasn't gonna freeze again!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 22, 2008)

^ My exam room wasn't too hot, but it was really stuffy. I peeled off a layer or two.


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 25, 2008)

I actually put my survival kit in a large clear tupperware container... it made the proctor's job easier when they were checking my stuff when I sat down. They simply asked if they could look, I handed it to them... they shook it around a bit and said 'okay'.

In my case I had:

- chapstick

- Hall's

- bottled water (allowed to leave on the floor)

- Motrin

- Ear plugs

- granola bars

- tissues (travel size pack)

- glasses and contact case (I was not going to let a scratchly lens get in my way that day!)

I carried my passport (just in case) and left my admission slip on my driver's seat the night before the exam.

I also found it useful to make a checklist of everything I wanted / needed to bring and do a final 'count' the night before as I packed my car.

-Ray


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't think my list was as extensive.

-Two calculators

-Three BC powders

-Immodium (wasn't going to let colon blow stop me)

-Two lightwieght jackets

-Planters P-nuts

-Trash bag (in case of rain)

I loaded everything in the car the night before.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 25, 2008)

cocoloco said:


> Hillarious. Go dressed like your college mascot, the instructions do say you can dress in layers. The funny looking Lion/Puma/Gator/Tiger or what have you could be considered a layer. It would also provide the needed cushion and back support.


My college didn't have a mascot and our sports teams had the lamest name. That's what you get for naming your teams after a clergyman from the late 1800s!

The local college here has an unofficial mascot of a walking, talking, beer keg. That'd be a fun one for test day.


----------



## cement (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice list Tech Junkie!

I checked the exam room the night before and saw they had nice cushioned chairs.

I would not recommend any ginsing/energy drink that you have not used previously. I remember the first time I chugged a red bull, my afternoon was wasted because I was too hyper. Now that I am used to them, they can be very critical at crunch time.

I would definitely pack a lunch. About half the room at my EIT went without when the cafeteria had some problems. My PB&amp;J tasted mighty good. I also had some snacks in a ziplock bag on the floor. Take anything out of crinkly wrappers before the exam so you don't make noise. As stated before, some test sites may be tougher than others.

A watch is really important to pace yourself. The test card had collums of 10, and you need to average 10 questions per hour. What could be simpler?

A guy I know wanted to bring his espresso machine. I told him that a thermos might be more discreet :true:


----------



## squishles10 (Feb 25, 2008)

I was told this weekend that timers aren't allowed in Texas- does that mean on the desk or at all? Does that mean no watches either? hmy: I know that this particular timer has been used in Florida and California, so what's up Texas?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 25, 2008)

Same way in SC. No timepeices on the table.


----------



## cement (Feb 25, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I was told this weekend that timers aren't allowed in Texas- does that mean on the desk or at all? Does that mean no watches either? hmy: I know that this particular timer has been used in Florida and California, so what's up Texas?


there were no timers allowed in Colorado either. I bought a cheap timex wristwatch with a rotating dial on the outside of the crystal. I just spun it to the minute of the starting time as a reminder. The timers are banned because of the distraction to others when someone has it set to go off ever six minutes or something. I'm pretty sure that watches are allowed everywhere, but don't even THINK of bringing a calculator watch. :16:


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 25, 2008)

I took the PE in Houston, TX. There were a LOT of people who had little desk clocks instead of watches. The proctors made them put them on the floor... made me glad that I wore a watch. Also, ANYTHING that made noise was confiscated...


----------



## squishles10 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have no problem putting it on the floor, and it doesn't make noise. I emailed them to make sure they'll let me have it. There's a wrist version that I'll get if they say no. FYI- very valuable timer if anyone is interested-

http://www.silenttimer.com/


----------



## rudy (Feb 28, 2008)

I took two watches and had them both on my desk. Before the exam, the main proctor told us that the alarms on watches needed to be turned off.


----------



## civilist (Sep 9, 2009)

Excellent list. I recommend adding tissue paper in case of allergies and stuff. I took the exam at the Cow Palace - yes the name explains it all. And don't take Benadryl/allergy medicine right before if its going to make you sleepy unless you have plenty of caffeine to offset it.


----------



## ElCid03 (Sep 13, 2009)

The proctors are mostly morons. Be prepared to due a lot of arguing when it comes to calculators. I had a TI-30 multiline and the proctor tried to tell me it wasn't allowed. I asked to call SC for an interpretation and she backed off. NCEES should just publish a poster with photos of acceptable calculators.


----------



## constrat (Sep 17, 2009)

I would recommend using a rolling travel luggage for all of your books/references. It is quick, easy and then you don't have to carry everything. The two wheel cart is nice but the luggage is bit easier. just my opinion


----------

